# strange whistling sound during acceleration



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

i recently bought a 2003 vw jetta GL 2.0L engine no mods or anything that im aware of. i live in Pennsylvania and bought it this past winter. well now with tempatures on the rise, im hearing this whistling sound i didnt hear until maybe a week or 2 ago. now i do drive alot, and it isnt running any different its just that i mainly hear a whistling sound mainly in 3rd and 4th gears. this is a manual transmission too. im not sure about vw's im wanting info before i go to the stealership or a local garage... 

i dont listen to much music.. and in stop and go traffic the whistling sound is really annoying.. at highway speeds in 5th gear i dont even hear it... where as in 3rd and 4th its kinda loud and hard not to hear... 

if you need any more info, i can tell you the best i know. if it helps its got 210k miles now... when i bought it it had like 180k or something... not totally sure.. could be 190k.. 

forgot to mention i did some googling and i can only find things on turbos.. how can i tell if its my turbo or not? i dont think my engine is turbo charged in the first place so thats why i posted my own thread.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Your car isn't turbo. 

Things like this are tough, if not impossible, to diagnose over the internet. We'd have to physically hear the noise to get an idea where it's coming from.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> Your car isn't turbo.
> 
> Things like this are tough, if not impossible, to diagnose over the internet. We'd have to physically hear the noise to get an idea where it's coming from.


 i agree, but i dont know what to do. it only happens when i push on the gas. if its in the gears and its coasting its fine, no noise.. but when i push on the gas it starts and gets louder the harder i press. i shift, it goes quieter but not completely silent until once again, push on the gas harder and it does the same... 

the best way i can describe it is a whistle noise.. or maybe a police siren only its constant and doesnt do exactly what a cop siren does..


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> i agree, but i dont know what to do. it only happens when i push on the gas. if its in the gears and its coasting its fine, no noise.. but when i push on the gas it starts and gets louder the harder i press. i shift, it goes quieter but not completely silent until once again, push on the gas harder and it does the same...
> 
> the best way i can describe it is a whistle noise.. or maybe a police siren only its constant and doesnt do exactly what a cop siren does..


 also, when trying to figure the noise out, i dont hear it when im at idle and when i first move it doesnt do it.. but when i get into 3rd it starts.. i think its something with the clutch since it only happens in certain gears . 

i guess im gonna go to my local garage (at the top of the street i live on) and if they cant figure it out go to the stealership. im sure the local garage is cheaper then the stealership and money is always tight for me which is why i try to do as much as possible myself. last month, i spent 800 dollars for inspection on it and it only needed a cat back exhaust and the headlights cleaned which they charged me 50 to do.. ill keep checking back here to see what posts are new.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Could be something like a bearing in the trans, but again, impossible to say without hearing it. 

Get a professional opinion, and post back


----------



## Robilon (Jan 27, 2012)

I have had the same type of thing, but I don't think it exists anymore.. I think it was a bad ground wire somewhere or something, never really bothered to look at it because sound was so silent. 
Sounded just like turbo whistle :laugh:


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Robilon said:


> I have had the same type of thing, but I don't think it exists anymore.. I think it was a bad ground wire somewhere or something, never really bothered to look at it because sound was so silent.
> Sounded just like turbo whistle :laugh:


 
From what I read it almost fits turbo whistle but I don't got a turbo


----------



## Brorrito (Mar 17, 2013)

I had a similar problem on my 2000 2.0 golf. It was an early sign of a bad throw up bearing. It didn't happened at every shift but just at times. It first started in the same gears that you mentioned when I pressed on the gas. The throw up bearing started to go downhill after this. You were able to hear a small grinding noise when releasing of the clutch on idle. I had my clutch and throw up bearing replaced later on and the problem went away. At least that was my situation but it wouldn't hurt to get a professional's advice. After all, I'm not a certified mechanic.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Brorrito said:


> I had a similar problem on my 2000 2.0 golf. It was an early sign of a bad throw up bearing. It didn't happened at every shift but just at times. It first started in the same gears that you mentioned when I pressed on the gas. The throw up bearing started to go downhill after this. You were able to hear a small grinding noise when releasing of the clutch on idle. I had my clutch and throw up bearing replaced later on and the problem went away. At least that was my situation but it wouldn't hurt to get a professional's advice. After all, I'm not a certified mechanic.


well i believe this is what it is. i read it a little late though.

this morning, i went to go to work.. and it was making a grinding noise and its something with the clutch for sure because when i push the clutch pedal in, the noise goes away i let it go and it returns.. sounds like the engine is taking a **** lol... is it ok to drive it like this? i live in the country and i might trade it in on a car (if they will accept it) after all its got 210k miles now.. any ideas???


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It'll stop working, and then the clutch will stop working. If you're going to trade it, make the deal today. Otherwise, pull the trans and fix it before it leaves you stranded somewhere.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> It'll stop working, and then the clutch will stop working. If you're going to trade it, make the deal today. Otherwise, pull the trans and fix it before it leaves you stranded somewhere.


i didnt even go anywhere i know ill be screwed if it quits. nearest dealership is 50 miles... think i can make it???


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> i didnt even go anywhere i know ill be screwed if it quits. nearest dealership is 50 miles... think i can make it???


got a quote for 6-800 at a local dodge dealership.. should i go for it?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Hard to say without hearing the noise, but it is possible.

$600-800 on what, a trade? That's about all you're going to get from anyone on any car with 210k miles on it.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> Hard to say without hearing the noise, but it is possible.
> 
> $600-800 on what, a trade? That's about all you're going to get from anyone on any car with 210k miles on it.


noo for a clutch replacement..


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Tried to take it to the repair shop... I couldn't even get it out my driveway.. Is stuck in first... Is it the transmission or clutch???


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Does it shift with the engine off? If so, probably a clutch.

Yes, $600-800 is a reasonable shop price for a clutch job.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> Tried to take it to the repair shop... I couldn't even get it out my driveway.. Is stuck in first... Is it the transmission or clutch???


 After numerous attempts I finally got it out.. I got no clue what it is and I'm not driving it anywhere I don't know what the problem is


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> Does it shift with the engine off? If so, probably a clutch.
> 
> Yes, $600-800 is a reasonable shop price for a clutch job.



Into sure what you mean. I don't wanna try to shift it and it get stuck again. I heard it could be the shift linkage


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Can you shift it in and out of gear with the engine off?


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> Can you shift it in and out of gear with the engine off?



Yes but it still gets stuck. Just had the problem again. I doubt I can drive it anywhere I got a video on my ipad I'm gonna upload and pt a link here for the noise I'm getting...


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

this is the noise im talking about. any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> this is the noise im talking about. any input is greatly appreciated.



i would like some sort of response soon because i need to return to work. i tried for a loan and cant without a down payment.. i dont want to get fired because of this...


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

What are you doing exactly to make the noise happen?

You're at least going to have to pull the trans and look at the clutch.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> What are you doing exactly to make the noise happen?
> 
> You're at least going to have to pull the trans and look at the clutch.


that is at idle, in netural... when i press the clutch pedal in.. it quits..


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

That's what I thought. Yep, pull the trans and get ready to at least install a new clutch kit.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> That's what I thought. Yep, pull the trans and get ready to at least install a new clutch kit.


so its the clutch and not the transmission? that saves a lot of money! thanks.. ill see if i can get a mobile mechanic out to get a second opinion then ill take it to a garage i cant drive it because it gets stuck in gear sometimes and is a hell of a time treying to get it out i couldnt imagine driving down the road doing that..


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Hard to say for sure without physically seeing the car, but it is disturbing that you can't shift even with the engine off.

A clutch is the minimum. A technician who sees the car personally can make a better assessment about the trans itself.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> Hard to say for sure without physically seeing the car, but it is disturbing that you can't shift even with the engine off.
> 
> A clutch is the minimum. A technician who sees the car personally can make a better assessment about the trans itself.


i can shift with the engine off, but sometimes the gears get stuck and is hard as hell to get them out i have to keep pressing the clutch in like 30 times and eventually it will come out..


----------



## fir3dragon (May 6, 2013)

Took it o the dealer, they say its he transmission and clutch. Quoted 2k total. Was told the transmission has very low miles..


----------

